# The old mill



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

the old mill
painted by paul
in ackrylic
hope you all like 
it


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

Could you take another picture. And this time move your camera as close as you can get it without cutting off the work at the edges.

Please... 


-


----------

